# It's not over boys



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

Hey guys been awhile since I posted. This life thing needs a slow down button lol work, kids, church, fish repeat lol. But despite the cold the fish are still feeding while the are not as hot and heavy the big girls are closer to shore and the Jack's making days worth braving the elements.Talked with odnr district office they did some surveys of some of our favorite eye holes and looks good for the future guys. I joined here in May posted fast and heavy for awhile now fishing is slower but not over will keep you all posted on the cold bite and for those who already put the poles away look forward to seeing ya in the spring. Good luck out there happy holidays and let's never forget Fish On!!!!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Way to wake up this NW Forum JL ! Reports are hard to come by here. My issues are it has been too dang windy. 40 ft up the top of a reservoir it's real windy. And always remember the reason for the season.


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm working 7 days a week right now trying to make sure everyone gets there Christmas presents through UPS. Keep the reports coming. It's a busy time of year for most. Tight lines


----------



## Red1 (May 3, 2011)

I moved to this area recently and am curious about ice fishing. I love to fish for panfish. Any advice on places to go?


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Some say to seek permission from farm pond owners. That's hard to do. Few local city reservoirs give up some nice fish if you put in the time to find them. Other than that a one hour drive to Indian Lake is about your best bet.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Michigan


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Boy's,,, It's over sorry to say. Put the boat away now. There's always spillway, river fishing or ice fishing and fish eat all year long. Me - I'm praying for good ice !


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Red1 said:


> I moved to this area recently and am curious about ice fishing. I love to fish for panfish. Any advice on places to go?


East Harbor.

As mentioned above, some of the smaller reservoirs have decent fishing, just have to take your lumps to figure out which ones are good and which ones suck.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Dragline said:


> Boy's,,, It's over sorry to say. Put the boat away now. There's always spillway, river fishing or ice fishing and fish eat all year long. Me - I'm praying for good ice !


Its NEVER OVER


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Good for you . That's how its done!


----------

